# Guppy help asap



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

My one guppy is staying on the bottom of the tank and kinda looks fuzzy. Noticed it last night when I got home and judi figured he was sleeping since my wife kinda leaves his tank light on as a night light when I work late but didn't notice the fluffyness. I'm home by my self with my son so haven't tested water I just put him in his pen and let him cry for 15 minutes :{ while I just quickly did a 2g wc. Again tank states r 5g marineland hex tank. Temp between 79-82 on one of those stick on thermometers. 1 java fern and a couple lil plantelets from that one and a go od handfull size of java moss. only one other tank mate a ghost shrimp.tank has ben running for about 4 months or so


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Fuzziness? Sounds fungal. About any store with fish supplies (including wal-mart) carries medicines for this. You need to pick up something for fungal infections. Be careful you don't get one that contains copper, or the ghost shrimp will die (they're cheap, but if you can avoid killing him, all the better). The one I used which did not bother my shrimp contained formaline and malachite green, which I used at the lower dosage (half normal dose). You may also want to pick up some aquarium salt, and dose at about half the normal dose for that as well. 

Copper is highly toxic to shrimp, so be careful about that. Salt can kill shrimp too, but I haven't lost any since putting in half-doses of it. Never had malachite green or salt kill a plant at these doses either. 

Good luck

EDIT: Using it as a night light isn't really great, as the fish and plants do need normal daylight/night hours. They make great nightlights though, don't they? It may not be the 'right' thing to do, but in college I put it on a timer that went out 30mins-1 hour after I should be asleep. Let them get some rest too!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you do half doses, then do it twice as long as the recommended time. Sounds fungal to me also.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> If you do half doses, then do it twice as long as the recommended time. Sounds fungal to me also.


Right.. forgot to add that part. Thanks.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I tell her not to turn it on till like 5 so its not on that long. I'm usually home buy 10 ish she just goes upstairs to put the baby to sleep at 830 ish 9 and doesn't come back down. So not that serious? And just to be sure I want aquarium salt not marine salt right?


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Chillwill007 said:


> Thanks guys. I tell her not to turn it on till like 5 so its not on that long. I'm usually home buy 10 ish she just goes upstairs to put the baby to sleep at 830 ish 9 and doesn't come back down. So not that serious? And just to be sure I want aquarium salt not marine salt right?


Mine is probably on for about 12 hours (which may be a little much). I bought a little timer, set it, and forget it. Then I know the plants will get enough light during the day, and I won't accidently leave it on all night. Works well for me. Your schedule may be okay, but if daylight is getting to it, it counts as well. If she leaves it on, can you kill it before you hit the hay?

I dunno about the marine salt. Mine said aquarium salt. Before that I used kosher salt, which some people discourage. Regular salt has iodine in it (hence "iodized salt") which is toxic for the fishies. Kosher doesn't have that, but I've heard speculation it could have other trace elements in it, since its expected to be consumed by us, who can tolerate more things like that. Aquarium salt to be safe, kosher salt if you're wild and crazy, and have some on hand. It helps most fish stay a little healthier. Be careful about dosage amounts with scaleless fish (loaches and catfish) and inverts (shrimp and crawdads).


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your temperature is too high. Guppies are really cool water fishes. They do best in the low 70's and high 60's. Guppies themsleves have a high tolerance for saltwater and this used to be the standard treatment for sick fish.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Really neon I thought they need warmer water. I had lousy one of his got tank mate because it got too cold. The temp dropped to 68 and they both got droppy and one died but this one made it back through once it warmed up.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Aquarium salt, (marine salt will raise ph) is best. Its hard for me to find so I use table salt with no additives. I prefer salt to most meds.


----------

